
Election Fraud and a Roll to Disbelieve - jimrandomh
http://conceptspacecartography.com/election-fraud-and-a-roll-to-disbelieve/
======
mtgx
It would certainly be ironic if Trump wins and _Hillary 's_ team is the one
that says the election was rigged, after constantly mocking Trump about saying
the election could be rigged because of insecure voting machines these past
few weeks.

That said, I'd love nothing more than for this election to _finally_ start a
real discussion not just about insecure electronic voting, but also about the
whole flawed electoral system in the U.S., including:

* the FPTP system

* the arbitrary thresholds for third-parties

* not having a national election day

* the delegate and superdelegate systems

* caucuses

* electoral college

* gerrymandering

* public funding of elections by individuals with limited amounts of money, as opposed to allow PACs raise as much as they want from rich individuals

* the issue-filled counting of votes, and all the missing registrations and purges of voters

And there are probably more related issues I forgot about. If even Trump
winning won't get all the smart people that probably didn't want Trump to win
to _fight_ about these issues constantly until the next election, then I don't
know what will.

